
Understanding of C-preprocessors [MSc thesis survey] - EdSchouten
https://www.befragungen.ovgu.de/cprepsurvey/
======
EdSchouten
OP here. I received an e-mail this morning, asking whether I could fill in
this survey. I am in no way affiliated with the author of this survey.

I decided to post it, because I thought some of the examples presented in the
survey were interesting. They serve as examples of 'code smell' that could be
prevented by either writing more portable code or introducing more layered
designs.

